# GGG - Lemieux was kinda lame



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Except for the kd (for which ggg shoulda been dq'd or at least docked a point) wasn't really a whole lotta drama or excitement in the fight...in fact, it lacked a lot of the ooh factor of a fmj or pacquiao fight...and that's what we were all waiting on, right? some real fireworks. instead it was more of a vladmir klitschko kind of performance. very methodical and workmanlike...kind of anti-climatic. Just like the build-up to the fight. if it wasn't for me being a boxing fan i wouldn't have even known there was a big ppv event on this weekend. that's how low-key this whole promotionwas... but i guess that's the new face of boxing these days... hail the boring KO artist, nah, j/k.

Don't know about lemiuex. he might have been overtrained or something. just didn't look right from the very first round...way too easy for ggg to land the jab and set him up. I mean, where was the FUNDAMENTALS?....aint lemieux ever heard of "staying out of the other guys punching range"? I honestly think lemieux was nervous in there, probably overwhelmed by the magnitude of the event. some guys can't perform on the big stage...looked like he was just trying too hard or maybe couldn't stay focused on a particular strategy. maybe he bought into all the ggg hype..who knows?

As for ggg, I gotta say, he did good taking lemieux apart. but ggg is far from the unbeatable wrecking machine they make him out to be. To me, he's very ordinary in a lotta ways. the one thing he has is that power...i really don't think his boxing skills are exceptional. he gets hit a lot, so clearly his defense is decent, but nothing great. he misses a lotta punches too, so his accuracy is questionable...and he's not the quickest, fastest guy by far...but that power. that's the key. i see ggg struggling with either cotto or canelo...anybody in fact, who can box him and not be intimidated by his power. in fact, i think there's some guys, erislandy lara, for example, who would make ggg look pretty ordinary.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

To say GGG who lands at around 45-50% has questionable accuracy and 'ges hit a lot' when he only gets hit with around 20-25% of opponents shots and is rarely even troubled by them is a bit naive.

You're points are only somewhat valid if you're comparing his offense to Duran or Joe Louis and his defense to Mayweather, in terms of the sport in general today he is right up there. How can you not be impressed by what you see in the ring, not just his power but his composure, punching technique, smart and varied offense and pressure, the way he cuts off the ring and so on. I think saying he gets made to look ordinary by guys who can 'box' does him a disservice as he is an exceptional boxer himself.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

GGG is the real deal. But a fight with Lara, Quillen, or Andrade would provide better insight on how good he really is, i think those opponents have more wrinkles to thier game than Cotto and Canelo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

941jeremy said:


> GGG is the real deal. But a fight with Lara, Quillen, or Andrade would provide better insight on how good he really is, i think those opponents have more wrinkles to thier game than Cotto and Canelo.


Out of all of them I think Quillin gives him the most trouble, Golovkin is patient and Quillin is lazy so will work into Quillin's favour abit, Quillin will be happy to let Golovkin come forward picking off jabs, but expect Quillin to throw some bombs at Golovkin, sad the fight will never happen


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Ivan Drago said:


> To say GGG who lands at around 45-50% has questionable accuracy and 'ges hit a lot' when he only gets hit with around 20-25% of opponents shots and is rarely even troubled by them is a bit naive.
> 
> You're points are only somewhat valid if you're comparing his offense to Duran or Joe Louis and his defense to Mayweather, in terms of the sport in general today he is right up there. How can you not be impressed by what you see in the ring, not just his power but his composure, punching technique, smart and varied offense and pressure, the way he cuts off the ring and so on. I think saying he gets made to look ordinary by guys who can 'box' does him a disservice as he is an exceptional boxer himself.


in this fight, his accuracy was up at 58%...but i think that's really because lemieux was open for the jab all night.  i don't think ggg missed more than 5 jabs the whole fight. But when ggg threw combinations, i see lemieux able to slip and evade them quite well. that's really because ggg really isn't that quick-handed. As far as his defense, I'm not just talking about the lemieux fight....ggg gets hit a lot. from ouma to murray, even monroe and others, they were all able to land repeatedly. OK, nobody ever said ggg was sweetpea....but i think his tendency to get hit will hurt him against a higher caliber guy like canelo. of course, nothing wrong with that either...canelo is a top fighter. I guess what i'm saying is the ggg hype seems overblown for what i see as his actual ability. i agree he keeps his composure well and he knows how to cut off the ring and he does throw a variety of punches. i don't know that any of that makes him special though. but, hey, he just dominated a top mw...so maybe it's just me.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

941jeremy said:


> GGG is the real deal. But a fight with Lara, Quillen, or Andrade would provide better insight on how good he really is, i think those opponents have more wrinkles to thier game than Cotto and Canelo.


well, lara offered him a fight and ggg turned it down....don't know that ggg would be any more interested in an andrade fight. quillen, i have no faith in...i know he never had an amateur career and all that, but to me he doesn't seem to be progressing... very incomplete fighter. but he is fast and he does have that power. But i think cotto could give ggg a lot to worry about...truth is, the more i see ggg fight, the more beatable he looks....to me, his stamina aint that great either. if i was a top mw, i would be itching to get in there with him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lemiuex is one dimensional, this the same thing as canelo looking beast against kirkland...

Canelo would have dispatched of Lemiuex but by KO, since GGG wasn't attacking much and preffered to box he won on accumulation where Canelo would have ate lemiex with good counters coming in...

I want to see GGG fight Lee, Ward, Lara and Canelo... there is also andrade..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This guy has been a shit poster since day 1. Nothing to see here


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Fighters like Golovkin always look great against unskilled basic fighters like Lemueix. Kessler looked fantastic and like a wrecking machine against those type of fighters as well. Im very interested to see him in the ring with Cotto or Canelo now, those are real fighters and skilled boxers.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fighters like Golovkin always look great against unskilled basic fighters like Lemueix. Kessler looked fantastic and like a wrecking machine against those type of fighters as well. Im very interested to see him in the ring with Cotto or Canelo now, those are real fighters and skilled boxers.


so Lemieux isnt a "real" fighter now


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Fighters like Golovkin always look great against unskilled basic fighters like Lemueix. Kessler looked fantastic and like a wrecking machine against those type of fighters as well. Im very interested to see him in the ring with Cotto or Canelo now, those are real fighters and skilled boxers.


 TBH, i was kinda surprised at how weak lemieux performed...i mean, even curtis stevens did better. even ouma...and ouma was past washed up. I still think lemieux was overtrained... a lotta this is psychological too. Some of these guys are scared of ggg. It's like all the hype surrouding ggg gets to them...I'm giving ggg props for beating lemieux...but i think seasoned guys like cotto and canelo would give us a much better gauge of how what ggg is made of...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Doc said:


> Lemiuex is one dimensional, this the same thing as canelo looking beast against kirkland...
> 
> Canelo would have dispatched of Lemiuex but by KO, since GGG wasn't attacking much and preffered to box he won on accumulation where Canelo would have ate lemiex with good counters coming in...
> 
> I want to see GGG fight Lee, Ward, Lara and Canelo... there is also andrade..


 i thought lemieux was gonna bring something though...thought he would at least attack and try and break up ggg's rhythm..try and rough him up on the inside like did with Ndam. make ggg work...try and get in some big shots in close. but...nothing. just stayed at the end of ggg's jab and took a pounding then went away without much of a struggle....lame. lemieux looked like such shit, i thought ggg could have taken him out by the third round if he had pressed the action.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

great great performance. ggg's a very good boxer. his sense of distance is exceptional and his jab is very impressive. he's the complete package. his chin is cast iron and he likes to fight. what's not to love?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> great great performance. ggg's a very good boxer. his sense of distance is exceptional and his jab is very impressive. he's the complete package. his chin is cast iron and he likes to fight. _*what's not to love?*_


how about the fact that ggg is white?

when you have dumfuks saying that a 160, a mw who has theoretically never fought at 168 and weighs the same or less than 154s on fight night, is ducking a 168 then what you have is either a full retard flomo, a racists or in all likelihood a combination of both


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> how about the fact that ggg is white?
> 
> when you have dumfuks saying that a 160, a mw who has theoretically never fought at 168 and weighs the same or less than 154s on fight night, is ducking a 168 then what you have is either a full retard flomo, a racists or in all likelihood a combination of both


 You're a fkin racist. who said anything about ggg's color, racist? ggg challenged fmj who is 147 pounder... TWO WEIGHT CLASSES BELOW HIM. So, why bitch about him ducking a guy ONE WEIGHT CLASS ABOVE?

Second, he's not WHITE...his mother is korean. That makes him mixed race.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> TBH, i was kinda surprised at how weak lemieux performed...i mean, even curtis stevens did better. even ouma...and ouma was past washed up. I still think lemieux was overtrained... a lotta this is psychological too. Some of these guys are scared of ggg. It's like all the hype surrouding ggg gets to them...I'm giving ggg props for beating lemieux...but i think seasoned guys like cotto and canelo would give us a much better gauge of how what ggg is made of...


He doesnt have any fighting sense. Guys like Lemieux rely on out toughing their opponent, when they cant they fold. He has no real boxing skill or ability.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how about the fact that ggg is white?
> 
> when you have dumfuks saying that a 160, a mw who has theoretically never fought at 168 and weighs the same or less than 154s on fight night, is ducking a 168 then what you have is either a full retard flomo, a racists or in all likelihood a combination of both


or just a moron. ggg's a little guy. he's a true 160 pounder.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> You're a fkin racist. who said anything about ggg's color, racist? ggg challenged fmj who is 147 pounder... _*TWO WEIGHT CLASSES BELOW HIM. *_So, why bitch about him ducking a guy ONE WEIGHT CLASS ABOVE?
> 
> Second, he's not WHITE...his mother is korean. That makes him mixed race.


160 pound gennady golovkin challenged floyd mayweather to a fight at 154 pounds, when mayweather was the wba, wbc and lineal 154 champ

for people with iqs over 80 that is _*one weight class *_which ggg was willing to move down to without a catchweight

fuken flomos

always the dumbest guys in the room


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was very surprised at how agile GGG's foot movement was going in and out. I calculated him as only having one drive, which was forward. But in contrast, he was very agile at jumping in and out and maintaining proper distance out of DL's range. Very impressive I have to say.

Secondly, the fight did not live up to its hype, just as Mathysse-Provo didn't live up to the fight of the decade hype. And the reason this fight didn't live up to its excitement is *because of GGG's unwillingness to trade, which is why fans loved his "Mexican" style from the beginning*.

And WTF was up with Lemieux's punches being so damn short? I'm trying to remember the last time I've seen a professional fighter consistently miss while coming up so short with his punches. Did it not go off in his head to either extend the length of his punch, try to get closer or make any general adjustments?

And fuck that ref. It was a terrible stoppage. He had been itching to stop the fight after each "jab" landed by GGG. GTFOH!


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> 160 pound gennady golovkin challenged floyd mayweather to a fight at 154 pounds, when mayweather was the wba, wbc and lineal 154 champ
> 
> for people with iqs over 80 that is _*one weight class *_which ggg was willing to move down to without a catchweight
> 
> fuken flomosalways the dumbest guys in the room


 you absolute fukkin retard. Golovkin comes in at 170 lbs on fight night...that's a SMW ...and wants to fight a natural 147 pounder instead of the guy who's weight class he ACTUALLY belongs in? FMJ is as much a jmw as roy jones jr is a hw.

ggg nuttlikkers and their fukked up logic.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> *I was very surprised at how agile GGG's foot movement was going in and out. I calculated him as only having one drive, which was forward*. But in contrast, he was very agile at jumping in and out and maintaining proper distance out of DL's range. Very impressive I have to say.


If you watch the Stevens fight, which is the last time Golovkin faced a huge puncher, you can see the blueprint right there. I've been saying for years that Golovkin only stands in the pocket and lets himself get hit when he knows it's safe. He's a VERY interesting fighter.



BoxingGenius27 said:


> Secondly, the fight did not live up to its hype, just as Mathysse-Provo didn't live up to the fight of the decade hype.* And the reason this fight didn't live up to its excitement is because of GGG's unwillingness to trade, *which is why fans loved his "Mexican" style from the beginning.
> GTFOH!


Say WHAT?

The reason the fight sucked is because Lemeiux has no cajones. He was beaten from the opening bell, and fought in survival mode the entire time. (and badly, at that.) He COULD have driven forward, and roughed Golovkin up on the inside, but that would have meant taking more punishment. He wasn't willing to to that, he was just there for the paycheck.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> if i was a top mw, i would be itching to get in there with him.


This is the funniest thing I've seen all month. I love it when keyboard warriors say shit like this. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol @ people not knowing the fucking difference between Mayweather beating a champion at 154 in a once and a blue moon attempt at making history and actually being a full 154 lb'er that defends his title consistently like someone that's a 154 lb champion. Maybe Floyd only fought 3 times at 154 in the last 8 years because maybe he's not a fucking 154 lb'er.

If that's the case, GGG should call out Pacquiao for a 154 lb fight giving that Pac beat Margarito several years ago for the 154 lb title. 

Any pactard with an iq over 80 will know this

fuken pactards


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I was very surprised at how agile GGG's foot movement was going in and out. I calculated him as only having one drive, which was forward. But in contrast, he was very agile at jumping in and out and maintaining proper distance out of DL's range. Very impressive I have to say.
> 
> Secondly, the fight did not live up to its hype, just as Mathysse-Provo didn't live up to the fight of the decade hype. And the reason this fight didn't live up to its excitement is *because of GGG's unwillingness to trade, which is why fans loved his "Mexican" style from the beginning*.
> 
> ...


 the ref sucked...never seen that dude before. That's why they need seasoned refs for these big fights...but then again, there's probably a reason they got him instead. i honestly didn't think the stoppage was that bad, though. for example, i think the ref let the wilder-duhaupas fight go too long....that dude coulda gotten killed in there.

yeah, i noticed that lemieux was winging shots from too far away...all part of fight plan that didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Lol @ people not knowing the fucking difference between Mayweather beating a champion at 154 in a once and a blue moon attempt at making history and actually being a full 154 lb'er that defends his title consistently like someone that's a 154 lb champion. Maybe Floyd only fought 3 times at 154 in the last 8 years because maybe he's not a fucking 154 lb'er.
> 
> If that's the case, GGG should call out Pacquiao for a 154 lb fight giving that Pac beat Margarito several years ago for the 154 lb title.
> 
> ...


:yep


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> You're a fkin racist. who said anything about ggg's color, racist? ggg challenged fmj who is 147 pounder... TWO WEIGHT CLASSES BELOW HIM. So, why bitch about him ducking a guy ONE WEIGHT CLASS ABOVE?
> 
> Second, he's not WHITE...his mother is korean. That makes him mixed race.


Difference is he offered to go down to a weight that Mayweather was a champ in. Ward, didn't even want a catch weight.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If you watch the Stevens fight, which is the last time Golovkin faced a huge puncher, you can see the blueprint right there. I've been saying for years that Golovkin only stands in the pocket and lets himself get hit when he knows it's safe. He's a VERY interesting fighter.
> 
> Say WHAT?
> 
> *The reason the fight sucked is because Lemeiux has no cajones. He was beaten from the opening bell, and fought in survival mode the entire time. (and badly, at that.) He COULD have driven forward, and roughed Golovkin up on the inside, but that would have meant taking more punishment. He wasn't willing to to that, he was just there for the paycheck*.


That's not what I saw.

I saw everytime Lemieux would come forward and try to engage, GGG would take steps back and move out of range.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> This is the funniest thing I've seen all month. I love it when keyboard warriors say shit like this. Thanks for the laugh.


 the nuttlikkin is powerful up in heah


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> you absolute fukkin retard. Golovkin comes in at 170 lbs on fight night...that's a SMW ...and wants to fight a natural 147 pounder instead of the guy who's weight class he ACTUALLY belongs in? FMJ is as much a jmw as roy jones jr is a hw.
> 
> ggg nuttlikkers and their fukked up logic.


floyd mayweather was the wba, wbc and lineal 154 champ when golovkin proposed a fight with him at 154 pounds. what do oyou not understand about this?

it apperas by your dumfuk flomo logic floyd can hold these 154 belts and he doesnt have to defend them?

obviously, a whole lot different than 168 champ ward wanting to drag up 160 champ golovkin to 168

lmfao dumfk flomo trying to compare ward draggin up a champion at a lower weight class to fight him to ggg wiling to go down to fight the lower weight champion at his weight class

only in flomo land would a dumfuk flomo not understand the difference


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That's not what I saw.
> 
> I saw everytime Lemieux would come forward and try to engage, GGG would take steps back and move out of range.


This is also true. It was amazing to see Golovkin fighting off his back foot so much. - But he wasn't doing it as much in the latter part of the fight. Lemeiux had plenty of opportunities. He just didn't have the heart. Some fighters do, some don't, that's just how it is.

FWIW, I quit boxing after the first time I got really banged up. (My 21st bout.) Came to my senses and switched to cycling. :smile


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Difference is he offered to go down to a weight that Mayweather was a champ in. Ward, didn't even want a catch weight.


why should ward give him a catchweight? if he's willing to move DOWN one weight class like you said, he should be just as willing to move UP one weight class too....or maybe it's the fact he's a natural 160 pounder and knew he'd have a 20 lb advantage on floyd by fight night...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> why should ward give him a catchweight? if he's willing to move DOWN one weight class like you said, he should be just as willing to move UP one weight class too....or maybe it's the fact he's a natural 160 pounder and knew he'd have a 20 lb advantage on floyd by fight night...


Because , as much as you hate to hear this, nobody outside of you flomos gives a shit about Ward. Ward will not being anymore money to GGG than what he's already doing.

I understand your point if Ward was to bring in Mayweather or Cotto kind of money or publicity , he doesn't. Not even close


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> floyd mayweather was the wba, wbc and lineal 154 champ when golovkin proposed a fight with him at 154 pounds. what do oyou not understand about this?
> 
> it apperas by your dumfuk flomo logic floyd can hold these 154 belts and he doesnt have to defend them?
> 
> ...


yeah, i know right? it's SO ridiculous that ggg would let floyd drag him down one weight class...that's just SO MUCH different than andre ward dragging ggg up one weight class...so much more unfair to ggg, because you know, ggg is bigger than the natural ww floyd and that's a MUCH fairer fight than having to fight ward who happens to fight in the same weight class ggg actually belongs in...yeah, these flomos and their screwed up logic *sigh*


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Because , as much as you hate to hear this, nobody outside of you flomos gives a shit about Ward. Ward will not being anymore money to GGG than what he's already doing.
> 
> I understand your point if Ward was to bring in Mayweather or Cotto kind of money or publicity , he doesn't. Not even close


 well, at least you admit defeat and acknowledge ggg is ducking ward...we all know ward would tax that ass.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

no 160 pounder would call out 154 paq when he was the 154 champ because he vacated the belt as opposed to floyd mayweather continuing to hold the belts for two years

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=6103133

fuken flomos

always the dumbest guys in the room


 Manny Pacquiao
def. Antonio MargaritoNovember 14, 2010 â€" February 8, 2011 (vacated)0 Saï¿½l ï¿½lvarez
def. Matthew HattonMarch 5, 2011 - September 14, 20136 Floyd Mayweather, Jr.
def. Saï¿½l ï¿½lvarezSeptember 14, 2013 â€" Present1


FLOYD MAYWEATHER JR (USA) BirthdateAgeAliasFebruary 23,197738Money / Pretty BoyHeightReachRecord173cm183cm49 (26 KO) 0 - 0KO'sFights53.06%49

Movements in WBA Ranking

Super Champion DURATIONDIVISIONMar, 2012SUPER WELTERWEIGHTDec, 2013SUPER WELTERWEIGHTJan, 2014SUPER WELTERWEIGHTFeb, 2014SUPER WELTERWEIGHTMar, 2014SUPER WELTERWEIGHTMar, 2014SUPER WELTERWEIGHTMay, 2014SUPER WELTERWEIGHT


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, i know right? it's SO ridiculous that ggg would let floyd drag him down one weight class...that's just SO MUCH different than andre ward dragging ggg up one weight class...so much more unfair to ggg, because you know, ggg is bigger than the natural ww floyd and that's a MUCH fairer fight than having to fight ward who happens to fight in the same weight class ggg actually belongs in...yeah, these flomos and their screwed up logic *sigh*


what the fuk does fairness have to do with anything?

floyd was the 154 champ and ggg challenged 154 champ mayweather to a championship fight at 154 for his 154 belts

there is no _*two weight classes*_ about it

if ward wants to fight ggg then he should go down a weight class and challenge ggg to a fight at 160 like golovkin did with floyd

oops


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> well, at least you admit defeat and acknowledge ggg is ducking ward...we all know ward would tax that ass.


Lol...Ward is insignificant. Once he builds up his name enough to be worth any kind of shit, is when anyone can "duck" him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> well, at least you admit defeat and acknowledge ggg is ducking ward...we all know ward would tax that ass.


please explain how a guy that fights at a lower weight class is duckung a guy that fights at a higher weight class?

thats about as dumfuk as comparing ggg trying to challenge paq to a fight when manny was _*not the 154 champ*_ to ggg challenging mayweather to a a 154 fight when floyd was the 154 champ


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> no 160 pounder would call out 154 paq when he was the 154 champ because he vacated the belt as opposed to floyd mayweather continuing to hold the belts for two years
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=6103133
> 
> ...


Dude, you couldn't possibly be this stupid...he was talking about the fact that pac fought at 154 too....what does it matter that pac vacated the title? the point is that it was a division pac had campaigned in. so, why isn't ggg calling out pac? is pac ducking ggg too?

as for mayweather "defending" the title against ggg, how does ggg merit a title shot against mayweather? what jmw did ggg beat to qualify for a title shot? ggg won't even fight lara with his duckin a88.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Dude, you couldn't possibly be this stupid...he was talking about the fact that pac fought at 154 too....what does it matter that pac vacated the title? the point is that it was a division pac had campaigned in. so, why isn't ggg calling out pac? is pac ducking ggg too?
> 
> as for mayweather "defending" the title against ggg, how does ggg merit a title shot against mayweather? what jmw did ggg beat to qualify for a title shot? ggg won't even fight lara with his duckin a88.


for the last time

ggg 160 champ challenged 154 champ, floyd mayweather, for mayweahter and his 154 belts to become both the 160 and 154 champion.

wtf does that have to do with fighting manny pacquioa who was not the 154 champ?

just go away

your mentalitly is just too dumb to comprehend this

only in dumfuk flomo land would a person be too blind to not understand what a chanpionship belt is


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> what the fuk does fairness have to do with anything?
> 
> floyd was the 154 champ and ggg challenged 154 champ mayweather to a championship fight at 154 for his 154 belts
> 
> ...


look, stop with the bullschit. you know floyd is not a natural 154 pounder....you know ggg would be 170 on fight night and you know ggg had not done anything at 154 to deserve a shot at the jmw title....there's a lot of guys far more deserving than ggg at 154. ggg challenged floyd, not because floyd was the champ. he challenged floyd because he wanted the big payday...against a much smaller, big name fighter. if ggg wants to prove he's worthy of big paydays, he should fight ward. he and ward ARE THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS..WARD IS A SMW AND GGG COMES IN AT 170 FOR HIS FIGHTS WHICH MAKES HIM ALSO A SMW...STOP THE SHIT ABOUT GGG WANTING TO FIGHTING A GUY TWO WEIGHT CLASSES BELOW WHEN HE SHOULD FIGHT THE GUY WHO'S ACTUALLY IN THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS AS HIM.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Why so bitter? :lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> for the last time
> 
> ggg 160 champ challenged 154 champ, floyd mayweather, for mayweahter and his 154 belts to become both the 160 and 154 champion.
> 
> ...


wait a minute...ggg is the 160 champ? where did this happen? in fantasyland? Cotto is the 160 lb champ. Floyd already beat cotto...no need for floyd to prove anything at 160.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wait a minute...ggg is the 160 champ? where did this happen? in fantasyland? Cotto is the 160 lb champ. Floyd already beat cotto...no need for floyd to prove anything at 160.



2015-10-17
159Â½David Lemieux159Â¾*34** 2 0*







Madison Square Garden, New York, New York, USA*W*TKO8/12












time: 1:32 referee: Steve Willis judges: Glenn Feldman, Julie Lederman, Steve Weisfeld
IBF World middleweight title
International Boxing Organization World middleweight title
interim WBC World middleweight title
WBA Super World middleweight title (supervisor: Gilberto Jesus Mendoza) 

golovkin is the ibf, ibo and wba 160 champ

just go away

i cant converse with you

youre too stupid


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

The outcome of this fight was largely based on Golovkin having played it very cautious.

Casual fans like to view these boxers as though they are characters in a video game, but ultimately Golovkin is a human being and no matter how great a boxer might be, they must always be tactful where necessary.

Golovkin was not expecting to test Lemieux's power, he respected it before the fight and decided to box accordingly, i.e jab and fight on the back foot. 

It seems to me that Lemieux and his team did not anticipate this and seemed only prepared for a Golovkin who was going to engage. Bad mistake.

On a general level Lemieux showed good defence at times but could not impose himself on Golovkin and did not apply enough pressure to get Golovkin on the ropes, where he could have had great success. At no point was Golovkin ever on the ropes and this is testament to his great footwork and Lemieux's inability to crowd him. 

Lemieux is a high adrenaline guy who fights in bursts where Golovkin is extremely patient with a much more consistent and intelligent rhythm. This for me was the best example of the difference in class. Lemieux got utterly beaten.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> 2015-10-17
> 159ï¿½David Lemieux159ï¿½*34** 2 0*
> 
> Madison Square Garden, New York, New York, USA*W*TKO8/12
> ...


 meaningless alphabet soup titles...cotto is the lineal champ at 160. floyd already beat cotto. if ggg wanted to fight floyd at 154, ggg needed to campaign at 154. fight andrade, lara etc and earn his way a title shot.

But i have a better idea...why not just move up the same one weight class and take on ward?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> look, stop with the bullschit. you know floyd is not a natural 154 pounder....you know ggg would be 170 on fight night and you know ggg had not done anything at 154 to deserve a shot at the jmw title....there's a lot of guys far more deserving than ggg at 154. ggg challenged floyd, not because floyd was the champ. he challenged floyd because he wanted the big payday...against a much smaller, big name fighter. if ggg wants to prove he's worthy of big paydays, he should fight ward. he and ward ARE THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS..WARD IS A SMW AND GGG COMES IN AT 170 FOR HIS FIGHTS WHICH MAKES HIM ALSO A SMW...STOP THE SHIT ABOUT GGG WANTING TO FIGHTING A GUY TWO WEIGHT CLASSES BELOW WHEN HE SHOULD FIGHT THE GUY WHO'S ACTUALLY IN THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS AS HIM.


If he wants a big payday, why would he fight Ward?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> meaningless alphabet soup titles...cotto is the lineal champ at 160. floyd already beat cotto. if ggg wanted to fight floyd at 154, ggg needed to campaign at 154._* fight andrade, lara etc and earn his way a title shot. *_
> 
> But i have a better idea...why not just move up the same one weight class and take on ward?


what has ggg done to earn a 168 title shot with ward?

good grief you are all over the place

its like youre a clown in a circus

goodbye


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> what has ggg done to earn a 168 title shot with ward?
> 
> good grief you are all over the place
> 
> ...


Ward challenged him you fkin doofus...go back to bed.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Ogi said:


> The outcome of this fight was largely based on Golovkin having played it very cautious.
> 
> Casual fans like to view these boxers as though they are characters in a video game, but ultimately Golovkin is a human being and no matter how great a boxer might be, they must always be tactful where necessary.
> 
> ...


 no question lemieux was utterly beaten...i'm talking about the lack of resistance he put up. terrible, lame fight plan, if he even had one. ggg reminded me of wlad in there...jab, jab, jab, jab, jab...very methodical. wlad is one of those guys who could put you to sleep while he's in the process of knocking guys out. i just hope ggg brings a little more drama to the game.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Ward challenged him you fkin doofus...go back to bed.


so ward "challenging" ggg means that he has earned his way to a title shot with andre?

good grief youre dumb

even dumber than most flomos


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so ward "challenging" ggg means that he has earned his way to a title shot with andre?
> 
> good grief youre dumb
> 
> even dumber than most flomos


A Floyd fan fucked your girl huh lil fella?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> A Floyd fan fucked your girl huh lol fella?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Left-By-Matthysse/page3&p=2206347#post2206347

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

http://www.boxingforum24.com/poll.ph...s&pollid=18465

http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...chigan+Warrior


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> so ward "challenging" ggg means that he has earned his way to a title shot with andre?
> 
> good grief youre dumb
> 
> even dumber than most flomos


I dont think boxing has ever worked like that. Champions moving up have always jumped the queue from Robinson v Maxim to Leonard v Hagler to Pacquaio v Hatton and a million others.

Thats just the way it is, rightly or wrongly.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> so ward "challenging" ggg means that he has earned his way to a title shot with andre?
> 
> good grief youre dumb
> 
> even dumber than most flomos


No, it means he didn't HAVE to earn a shot the way he would by challenging floyd...look, forget it, dude. you a special kinda stupid.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dont think boxing has ever worked like that. Champions moving up have always jumped the queue from Robinson v Maxim to Leonard v Hagler to Pacquaio v Hatton and a million others.
> 
> Thats just the way it is, rightly or wrongly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


but it very uncommon for a champion at a higher weight class to call out a champion at a lower weight class without offerieng a catch weight

lhw hopkins did it with smw calzaghe after bernard beat winky but they had already agreed tentatively agreed to a fight when hopkins was still a 160 and joe was a 168


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> A Floyd fan fucked your girl huh lil fella?


:rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> No, it means he didn't HAVE to earn a shot the way he would by challenging floyd...look, forget it, dude. you a special kinda stupid.


by your dumfuk logic andre can call out whoever he wants and that means that fighter has "earned" a title shot regardless of the rankings of the organizatoin that he is representing as their champion

do you even realize that the wba and the wbc sanctioned the 168 title fight between 175 champ dawson and ward?


168Chad Dawson168*31** 1 0*

Oracle Arena, Oakland, California, USA*W*TKO10/12











time: 2:45 referee: Steve Smoger judges: Julie Lederman, David Mendoza, Marshall Walker
WBC World super middleweight title (supervisor: Peter Stucki)
WBA Super World super middleweight title (supervisor: Robert Mack)
Dawson down in rds 3, 4 & 10 

what did dawson do to earn his fight with 168 ward?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> :rofl


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthrea...47#post2206347

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

http://www.boxingforum24.com/poll.ph...s&pollid=18465

http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...chigan+Warrior

hes the dumbest guy on both forums dumbass


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> look, stop with the bullschit. you know floyd is not a natural 154 pounder....you know ggg would be 170 on fight night and you know ggg had not done anything at 154 to deserve a shot at the jmw title....there's a lot of guys far more deserving than ggg at 154. ggg challenged floyd, not because floyd was the champ. he challenged floyd because he wanted the big payday...against a much smaller, big name fighter. if ggg wants to prove he's worthy of big paydays, he should fight ward. he and ward ARE THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS.._*WARD IS A SMW AND GGG COMES IN AT 170 FOR HIS FIGHTS WHICH MAKES HIM ALSO A SMW.*_..STOP THE SHIT ABOUT GGG WANTING TO FIGHTING A GUY TWO WEIGHT CLASSES BELOW WHEN HE SHOULD FIGHT THE GUY WHO'S ACTUALLY IN THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS AS HIM.


so because ggg rehydrates to 170 on fight night that means that he is a smw even though he weighed in at 160 pounds?

oh my

this level of stupidty is rarely ever seen


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

cant you guys just not ignore each other. THIS is pretty lame.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Greasydiscoball is clearly a flomo alt attempting to make a passive aggressive GGG hate thread.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

People talk about GGG being smallish...he certainly wasn't the smaller man last night. His length and size were the keys to his win last night. Kept Lemieux at the end of his jab and fought tall.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Why dafuk does every Golovkin thread end up as a ridiculous argument about Floyd. That fight never did and never will make any sense at all. 

Good Lordamighty ......


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Been saying it for days.
This fight was overhyped to fuck and some of the analogies in the build up were plain ridiculous.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Who the fuck is this dumb cunt? Shinydickwithamouthfullofballs?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Been saying it for days.
> This fight was overhyped to fuck and some of the analogies in the build up were plain ridiculous.


C'mon Paul, this fight had Hagler-Hearns written all over it and it played out like Duran-Leanard :yep


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't think it was lame.. Although Lemieux couldn't do shit we saw GGG box more and show more wrinkles than going in and taking a couple to deliver one for a quick KO.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> C'mon Paul, this fight had Hagler-Hearns written all over it and it played out like Duran-Leanard :yep


Aw Dale! You're from the same vintage as me and I'm hoping you've had a few tinnies.
Anyone who looked close enough knew DM is a puncher who can exploit openings if they appear.
Golovkin is like a killer whale.A cold meticulous predator who does not wait for openings,he instead actually forces you to give him said opportunities and everything is done with two moves ahead already processed.
It was as far from Hagler-Hearns as an Abril-Vasquez fight.
People looking for love in all the wrong places.The bookies odds told a far more accurate story.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Aw Dale! You're from the same vintage as me and I'm hoping you've had a few tinnies.
> Anyone who looked close enough knew DM is a puncher who can exploit openings if they appear.
> Golovkin is like a killer whale.A cold meticulous predator who does not wait for openings,he instead actually forces you to give him said opportunities and everything is done with two moves ahead already processed.
> It was as far from Hagler-Hearns as an Abril-Vasquez fight.
> People looking for love in all the wrong places.The bookies odds told a far more accurate story.


:lol: tongue was firmly in cheek mate. Golovkin did put on a display though, truly beautiful boxing. You're right about the bookies, it was almost unbackable unless you could pick the round for the Ko.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: tongue was firmly in cheek mate. Golovkin did put on a display though, truly beautiful boxing. You're right about the bookies, it was almost unbackable unless you could pick the round for the Ko.


I've been discussing this with ACS mate.If I hadn't backed an in play for a domestic fight here to last the distance when one guy looked ready to go any time from the 7th to when I bet at the ninth (and it was squeaky bum at times!) I would have been down on a night where I bet big (for me ATM anyway) and if GG could have got him out inside 3,I had a double with Roman 7-9 and a single with GGG under 5.5(how's that for an idea how much of a pick 'em this was with an under like that?)

And Kai Yafai fucking around when the KO was there throughout ruined a lovely fivefold that had four correct methods or under/overs which would have paid for a premium economy flight to Thailand next month.:verysad


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Aw Dale! You're from the same vintage as me and I'm hoping you've had a few tinnies.
> Anyone who looked close enough knew DM is a puncher who can exploit openings if they appear.
> Golovkin is like a killer whale_*.A cold meticulous predator who does not wait for openings,he instead actually forces you to give him said opportunities and everything is done with two moves ahead already processed.*_
> It was as far from Hagler-Hearns as an Abril-Vasquez fight.
> People looking for love in all the wrong places.The bookies odds told a far more accurate story.


prime 147 tito trinidad comes to mind except that gggs chin appears to be superior

this fight was somewhat similar to tito/camacho where it was apparant very early that hectors only objetive in the fight was to make it to the final bell


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> prime 147 tito trinidad comes to mind except that gggs chin appears to be superior
> 
> this fight was somewhat similar to tito/camacho where it was apparant very early that hectors only objetive in the fight was to make it to the final bell


I won't pretend that fight sprang to mind Quincy but I agree with you there mate.
That's what I thought would happen and why I felt the fight was a tad overhyped.It was always only ever about the over/under.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> This is also true. It was amazing to see Golovkin fighting off his back foot so much. - But he wasn't doing it as much in the latter part of the fight. Lemeiux had plenty of opportunities. He just didn't have the heart. Some fighters do, some don't, that's just how it is.
> 
> *FWIW, I quit boxing after the first time I got really banged up. (My 21st bout.)* Came to my senses and switched to cycling. :smile


Nice!!

What weight class did you fight in and what happen when you say "banged up". Did you get stopped?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> so because ggg rehydrates to 170 on fight night that means that he is a smw even though he weighed in at 160 pounds?
> 
> oh my
> 
> this level of stupidty is rarely ever seen


 the amazing thing is you can't see how absolutely stupid you sound. you want ggg to fight a guy who can barely make 154 at his heaviest, but ggg shouldn't fight ward at smw when its clearly 168 more natural weight for ggg? so, lemme ask yo this, [email protected] about ggg wanting to fight froch at 168? how come the weight isn't a problem for him then?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the amazing thing is you can't see how absolutely stupid you sound. you want ggg to fight a guy who can barely make 154 at his heaviest, but ggg shouldn't fight ward at smw when its clearly 168 more natural weight for ggg? so, lemme ask yo this, [email protected] about ggg wanting to fight froch at 168? how come the weight isn't a problem for him then?


Is fighting Ward at 168 with out testing the 168 waters a good idea? I think not. Same way I think Ward fighting Kovalev in his first fight at 175 isn't a smart idea either. Floyd at 38 moving up or even fighting GGG at 154 is an awful idea as well.

The are too many GGG bashers on here and it's easy to spot them. They are obsessed with him fighting Ward and it is obvious it is due to them thinking he is a sure shot to beat him. I have stated also anyone wanting to have Floyd fight GGG is just as bad.

Ward, GGG, Floyd ect. These guys are good, they make decent opponents look average. You will always have different crowds in boxing who will not like a certain fighter for whatever reason (we have all been guilty of this time to time). This also prompts people to look for fights in which they can see these guys lose even if they are completely unfair and don't make any sense. Floyd has done enough and should stay retired, GGG should continue to rule 160, Ward should continue to rule 168..If Ward can't make the weight anymore he can go to 175, establish himself there with a good win or two and then take on Kov if he feels ready.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> the amazing thing is you can't see how absolutely stupid you sound. you want ggg to fight a guy who can barely make 154 at his heaviest, but ggg shouldn't fight ward at smw when its clearly 168 more natural weight for ggg? so, lemme ask yo this, [email protected] about ggg wanting to fight froch at 168? how come the weight isn't a problem for him then?


the only amazing thing is you not understanding that floyd mayweathers weight has nothing to do with anything and him being the wbc, wba and lineal 154 champ has everything to do with why ggg wanted to fight him

lmfao, ggg weighs 170 on fight night which means hes a smw

you complete dumbass


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> the only amazing thing is you not understanding that floyd mayweathers weight has nothing to do with anything and him being the wbc, wba and lineal 154 champ has everything to do with why ggg wanted to fight him
> 
> lmfao, ggg weighs 170 on fight night which means hes a smw
> 
> you complete dumbass


 lol...you the most fulla shit poster on this board. "ggg wanted to fight floyd for the lineal 154 championship..." so, for some reason the lineal 154 title is so important to ggg, but the lineal 168 title is not? andre ward is challenging ggg, you dumb mufuka! if ggg wants to prove himself at another weight class besides 160, let him go up ONE weight class and fight ward who is clearly ready to fight him. nah, but he'll fight anybody else at 168 beside ward. dude, get the fuk outta here.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Is fighting Ward at 168 with out testing the 168 waters a good idea? I think not. Same way I think Ward fighting Kovalev in his first fight at 175 isn't a smart idea either. Floyd at 38 moving up or even fighting GGG at 154 is an awful idea as well.
> 
> The are too many GGG bashers on here and it's easy to spot them. They are obsessed with him fighting Ward and it is obvious it is due to them thinking he is a sure shot to beat him. I have stated also anyone wanting to have Floyd fight GGG is just as bad.
> 
> Ward, GGG, Floyd ect. These guys are good, they make decent opponents look average. You will always have different crowds in boxing who will not like a certain fighter for whatever reason (we have all been guilty of this time to time). This also prompts people to look for fights in which they can see these guys lose even if they are completely unfair and don't make any sense. Floyd has done enough and should stay retired, GGG should continue to rule 160, Ward should continue to rule 168..If Ward can't make the weight anymore he can go to 175, establish himself there with a good win or two and then take on Kov if he feels ready.


i have no problem with fighters staying in their weight class...but there's too much hate for fmj in boxing. FMJ is possibly the greatest fighter in history....just look at the man's record. and mfkers gotta try and tear him down talking about he's ducking middleweights and lightheavyweights and heavyweights. But then wanna act all stank when those SAME mw's get challenged by fighters in their actual weight class.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> lol...you the most fulla shit poster on this board. "ggg wanted to fight floyd for the lineal 154 championship..." so, for some reason the lineal 154 title is so important to ggg, but the lineal 168 title is not? _*andre ward is challenging ggg*_, you dumb mufuka! if ggg wants to prove himself at another weight class besides 160, let him go up ONE weight class and fight ward who is clearly ready to fight him. nah, but he'll fight anybody else at 168 beside ward. dude, get the fuk outta here.


what do you not understand that golovkin is willing to go down to 154 to _*challenge *_floyd mayweather for his 154 belts whereas ward is not willing to go down to 160 to challenge golovkin for his belts; ggg even offering a catchweight of 164 to which ward declined

its called weight classes, newbie

i realize that you are too dumb to grasp this basic concept as you fail to understand the difference between fight night weight and weigh in weight

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/392679-how-low-would-gennady-golovkin-go-for-floyd-mayweather-jr

â€œIf itâ€™s a realistic possibility, Gennady would fight at 154, _*Floyd has two titles there*_, after all,â€ Loeffler said. â€œAnd if youâ€™re the best ever. I donâ€™t see an issue with that. _*Floyd is not obligated to do the fight*_, of course, but Gennady would be the highest profile foe out there, other than De La Hoya.â€


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13381/heres-what-it-will-take-to-make-ward-vs-ggg

â€œGGG is now clearly the â€˜Aâ€™ side yet Ward still would want to dictate terms, which makes no sense,â€ Loeffler said. â€œGGG would fight Ward on a 50-50 basis, the best 160-pounder versus the best 168-pounder [at] 164 [and] a 50-50 split on all proceeds. But it seems like Ward needs more tuneup fights.â€

lmfao, ggg is a smw because his fight night weight is 170

you gotta be some kind of stupid


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i have no problem with fighters staying in their weight class...but there's too much hate for fmj in boxing. FMJ is possibly the greatest fighter in history....just look at the man's record. and mfkers gotta try and tear him down talking about he's ducking middleweights and lightheavyweights and heavyweights. But then wanna act all stank when those SAME mw's get challenged by fighters in their actual weight class.


Argument done right there.
I'm a big fan of Floyd as a fighter but there's absolutely no way he's anywhere near the greatest fighter in history.
Sorry,trying to keep it civil but no one can take you seriously when you say something like that man.I've been vocal about the fact that I didn't think it was fair for him to fight GGG you really can't have been into boxing long if you think Floyd could be the GOAT.There are hardcore Floyd fans here who know that too.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> Argument done right there.
> I'm a big fan of Floyd as a fighter but there's absolutely no way he's anywhere near the greatest fighter in history.
> Sorry,trying to keep it civil but no one can take you seriously when you say something like that man.I've been vocal about the fact that I didn't think it was fair for him to fight GGG you really can't have been into boxing long if you think Floyd could be the GOAT.There are hardcore Floyd fans here who know that too.


This wasn't supposed to be a thread about fmj. but let me say this...if you don't consider fmj to be among the top two in the running for GOAT, either you a hater or you dksab.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This wasn't supposed to be a thread about fmj. but let me say this...if you don't consider fmj to be among the top two in the running for GOAT, either you a hater or you dksab.


Fair enough.
Who's the other one? Joe Calzaghe?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> Fair enough.
> Who's the other one? Joe Calzaghe?


well, if you can show me where joe cal dominated 5 weight classes over 2 generations of (often) great champions while many of them were actually in their prime, then yes..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This wasn't supposed to be a thread about fmj. but let me say this...if you don't consider fmj to be among the top two in the running for GOAT, either you a hater or you dksab.


Not only is it apparent that you are the one who doesn't know shit about boxing but your seem to be an imbecile to boot.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

DBerry said:


> Not only is it apparent that you are the one who doesn't know shit about boxing but your seem to be an imbecile to boot.


dude, stop being a racist hater. grow the fuck up and admit floyd is at LEAST the greatest fighter of this generation, if not the greatest of all time.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Fair enough.
> *Who's the other one? *Joe Calzaghe?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> This guy has been a shit poster since day 1. Nothing to see here


:rofl Whose alt is he?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, stop being a racist hater. grow the fuck up and admit floyd is at LEAST the greatest fighter of this generation, if not the greatest of all time.


Ok, see, there's a big difference between fighter and boxer, I have no problem with anyone saying Floyd is the best or one of the best boxers of his generation. Best fighter, fuck off, call me a racist again, motherfucker, you have no fucking idea, cunt.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> :rofl Whose alt is he?


God knows, all his postage are ridiculously pro Floyd (see the one above yours saying Floyd may be the greatest of all time) or madly anti-GGG. Mainly anti GGG


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This wasn't supposed to be a thread about fmj. but let me say this...if you don't consider fmj to be among the top two in the running for GOAT, either you a hater or you dksab.


You are the worst poster on here by far. :rofl top two? Gtfoh


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> God knows, all his postage are ridiculously pro Floyd (see the one above yours saying Floyd may be the greatest of all time) or madly anti-GGG. Mainly anti GGG


All we need is another Michigan Wanker. :verysad


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wasn't Shiny the guy who thought Jennings got robbed against Wlad?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

It wasn't a war, which is what a lot of people expected, and it wasn't an early demolition either, which is what I expected. This is due to GGG doing the smart thing which was to box and not give Lemieux many opportunities to use his power. Lemieux definitely had a gameplan coming in, but GGG nullified it due to his higher boxing acumen. Those subtle backward steps and pivots neutralized Lemieux's offense. Once I realized GGG wasn't gonna stand and trade, I knew it was game over for Lemieux, his puncher's chance which was already slim suddenly became slimmer than a runway model on crack.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

DBerry said:


> Ok, see, there's a big difference between fighter and boxer, I have no problem with anyone saying Floyd is the best or one of the best boxers of his generation. Best fighter, fuck off, call me a racist again, motherfucker, you have no fucking idea, cunt.


OK, you racist nitwit, i'll give you another chance...explain how exactly fmj is not a "fighter"..this should be good for some laughs.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Mushin said:


> It wasn't a war, which is what a lot of people expected, and it wasn't an early demolition either, which is what I expected. This is due to GGG doing the smart thing which was to box and not give Lemieux many opportunities to use his power. Lemieux definitely had a gameplan coming in, but GGG nullified it due to his higher boxing acumen. Those subtle backward steps and pivots neutralized Lemieux's offense. Once I realized GGG wasn't gonna stand and trade, I knew it was game over for Lemieux, his puncher's chance which was already slim suddenly became slimmer than a runway model on crack.


that's SLIM!...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> You are the worst poster on here by far. :rofl top two? Gtfoh


stfu


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Felix said:


> All we need is another Michigan Wanker. :verysad


yeah...i wonder why, lol.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Wasn't Shiny the guy who thought Jennings got robbed against Wlad?


yeah...i'm also the guy who said floyd would dominate pac...and ggg would never fight lara.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah...i'm also the guy who said* floyd would dominate pac*...and ggg would never fight lara.


He didnt. Im not a great fan of pac, but PBF didnt dominate. He avoided a majority of punches and landed the odd jab to win each round on points. Dominate is what GGG did to Lemiuex.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah...i'm also the guy who said floyd would dominate pac...and ggg would never fight lara.


Who could have possibly guessed that a career middleweight champion is not fighting a career lmw who's not campaining at 160


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah...i wonder why, lol.


Because he's a complete spastic.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Drunkenboat said:


> He didnt. Im not a great fan of pac, but PBF didnt dominate. He avoided a majority of punches and landed the odd jab to win each round on points. Dominate is what GGG did to Lemiuex.


go shoot yourself.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Who could have possibly guessed that a career middleweight champion is not fighting a career lmw who's not campaining at 160


yeah...same career mw who wanted to fight fmj. you so fulla shit it aint funny.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Anybody else wanna explain why fmj is a "boxer" but not a "fighter"?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah...same career mw who wanted to fight fmj. you so fulla shit it aint funny.


Mayweather was undisputed p4p #1 and brings several magnitudes more money to the table.
Lara doesn't bring those things


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> Anybody else wanna explain why fmj is a "boxer" but not a "fighter"?


He chose the fighting discipline of boxing ergo he's a boxer.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

We should find actual middleweights to talk about fighting GGG in stead of retired welters and super MWs who are moving to 175... just sayin. Y'all are arguing over a couple fights that will never happen. It's really boring.

I like that GGG/Canelo fight though. Really hoping that can get done after Canelo/Cotto. GGG/Lara is a good fight. GGG/Quillin is a great fight (wish promotional issues wouldn't stand in the way). GGG/Lee is interesting, as you know it would be one-sided, but you also know Lee throws nuclear right hooks.

Either way, GGG is gonna keep winning and making a specific sect of boxing fans really mad (Floyd Mayweather fans). It's a hell of a thing to observe.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

What is it that the Floyd fans don't like about GGG? this guy is a good boxer and is exciting... You Flomos just hate him with a passion for no reason. I understand that Floyd took alot of shit as well that was uncalled for and you had every right to defend him, but why do it yourselves to another fighter?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG vs Ward = Alvarz vs Mayweather Jr.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> OK, you racist nitwit, i'll give you another chance...explain how exactly fmj is not a "fighter"..this should be good for some laughs.


You call me racist cunt, fuck your bullshit questions you piece of shit, show where I'm racist, you low fucking dog. Cunts like you throwing out insults like "racist" without any foundation should be fucked off from here. Nobody wants to discuss boxing with you because you know fuck all about it and you're a fuckwit to boot.

Infact are you that tlang1000 moron? @*nufc_jay* can we have an I.P. address check please?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You call me racist cunt, fuck your bullshit questions you piece of shit, show where I'm racist, you low fucking dog. Cunts like you throwing out insults like "racist" without any foundation should be fucked off from here. Nobody wants to discuss boxing with you because you know fuck all about it and you're a fuckwit to boot.
> 
> Infact are you that tlang1000 moron? @*nufc_jay* can we have an I.P. address check please?


i really thought that this guy was tiliang1000 but tiliang would never say something as dumb as golovkin being a super middle weight because he weighs 170 pounds on fight night

in fact, i cant think of anyone here saying something so moronic and its no coincidence that arguably the dumbest thing said on this forum comes from a dumfuk flomo.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> What is it that the Floyd fans don't like about GGG? this guy is a good boxer and is exciting... You Flomos just hate him with a passion for no reason. I understand that Floyd took alot of shit as well that was uncalled for and you had every right to defend him, but why do it yourselves to another fighter?


I honestly wonder this as well. GGG has shown good fundamentals and his fights are pretty exciting. Only reason I can honestly think is because he's not black. I think if GGG was black the guys hating on him now would be living halfway up his rectum like they did with Floyd.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Either way, GGG is gonna keep winning and making a specific sect of boxing fans really mad (Floyd Mayweather fans). It's a hell of a thing to observe.


So in your opinion it's impossible to be a fan of both or at least appreciate what Golovkin does in the ring if you're a fan of Mayweather? Sounds pretty fucking idiotic to me. :yep


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> So in your opinion it's impossible to be a fan of both or at least appreciate what Golovkin does in the ring if you're a fan of Mayweather? Sounds pretty fucking idiotic to me. :yep


You are PRIME example of what he's talking about you fucking idiot.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You are PRIME example of what he's talking about you fucking idiot.


Nah, bitch, but you are. :deal

I've been critical of Golovkin's comp and I don't like his big mouthed team, but he's a fantastic boxer and I still tune in for most of his fights. I've been critical of Floyd at times as well, but you don't see that because it doesn't hurt your vagina when I do it.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

To the point of the thread, the blame should fall on Lemieux for this fight not living up to the hype. He fought scared, his footwork was terrible and his punches were consistently well short of the target. I can probably count the clean punches he landed on one hand. Golovkin was great and Lemieux was absolutely awful.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Medicine said:


> What is it that the Floyd fans don't like about GGG? this guy is a good boxer and is exciting... You Flomos just hate him with a passion for no reason. I understand that Floyd took alot of shit as well that was uncalled for and you had every right to defend him, but why do it yourselves to another fighter?


Why should floyd fans in particular like ggg? Take me for example... I like floyd, but i'm not a ggg fan, but i don't hate ggg. I really don't have any feelings toward ggg one way or another...i'm just making some observations from the standpoint of boxing fan watching a boxer....just becuase i criticize some aspects of his performance doesn't mean i hate him.

also, Ggg is nothing like floyd. He doesn't fight like floyd...so, there's a lotta reasons a guy who's a fan of floyd wouldn't appreciate ggg's fighting style. A typical ggg fan would be more like someone who is wlad klitchsko fan....or a kovalev fan. he fights kinda like those guys...a floyd fan would prefer to watch guys like lara or ward or errol spence. so, don't be presumptuous.

yeah, floyd took a lot shit that was uncalled for....and a lotta that shit comes from ggg fans. So, ggg fans don't start crying foul when the shit's being done to your guy. have a taste of your own medicine and defend him like we did with floyd....simple as that.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I honestly wonder this as well. GGG has shown good fundamentals and his fights are pretty exciting. Only reason I can honestly think is because he's not black. I think if GGG was black the guys hating on him now would be living halfway up his rectum like they did with Floyd.


 so, you're saying the reason ggg fans been hating on the great, exciting, fundamentally sound, floyd mayweather all this time is because floyd is black...well, thank you for coming right out and admitting it. i mean, we already knew that shit, but it's good to hear it from you guys directly.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cormega said:


> To the point of the thread, the blame should fall on Lemieux for this fight not living up to the hype. He fought scared, his footwork was terrible and his punches were consistently well short of the target. I can probably count the clean punches he landed on one hand. Golovkin was great and Lemieux was absolutely awful.


i think he was scared...i kept waiting for him to settle down and show some kind of a gameplan. but it's like he was overwhelmed by the event or intimidated by ggg...he was terrible.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

DBerry said:


> You call me racist cunt, fuck your bullshit questions you piece of shit, show where I'm racist, you low fucking dog. Cunts like you throwing out insults like "racist" without any foundation should be fucked off from here. Nobody wants to discuss boxing with you because you know fuck all about it and you're a fuckwit to boot.
> 
> Infact are you that tlang1000 moron? @*nufc_jay* can we have an I.P. address check please?


 dude, it's clear you a racist piece of shit....go fuck yourself you worthless loser.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cormega said:


> Nah, bitch, but you are. :deal
> 
> I've been critical of Golovkin's comp and I don't like his big mouthed team, but he's a fantastic boxer and I still tune in for most of his fights. I've been critical of Floyd at times as well, but you don't see that because it doesn't hurt your vagina when I do it.


 I dunno that i'm a ggg fan. after this fight, i'm not really keen on paying money to see him fight again...unless it's against the canelo-cotto winner or lara. The way i felt watching the ggg fight was how i used to feel watching a wlad klitschko fight...and i haven't cared to watch a klitschko fight for years now...some guys can ko their opponents and still be very boring to watch...to me, people shouldn't really call golovkin "exciting"...they should call him a "ko technician"...it's a big difference.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall is not a bad troll, actually.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> i really thought that this guy was tiliang1000 but tiliang would never say something as dumb as golovkin being a super middle weight because he weighs 170 pounds on fight night
> 
> in fact, i cant think of anyone here saying something so moronic and its no coincidence that arguably the dumbest thing said on this forum comes from a dumfuk flomo.


 ok, mr. know-it-all, explain the reason a fighter, in top shape would gain 11 lbs in 24 hours. i mean, are you saying if ggg was to be able to dehydrate himself down to 153 1/2, you'd call him a jmw even after he gained back 15 lbs on fight night like canelo did in the fmj fight? use your fuckin brain, guy...ggg is a smw campaigning at a lower weight class in order to benefit from the 24 hour delay period. back in the day, when they had same-day weigh-ins he woulda HAD to compete at his natural weight, smw, or risk getting seriously hurt in the ring...not saying he's the only one who does it...they ALL take advantage of delay period...except for guys like fmj, broner, pac and jmm, etc.. fighters who are actually campaigning above their natural weight class.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected]"floyd mayweather is not a fighter...he's a boxer"...i gotta use that one.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> GGG is the real deal. But a fight with Lara, Quillen, or Andrade would provide better insight on how good he really is, i think those opponents have more wrinkles to thier game than Cotto and Canelo.





A.C.S said:


> Out of all of them I think Quillin gives him the most trouble, Golovkin is patient and Quillin is lazy so will work into Quillin's favour abit, Quillin will be happy to let Golovkin come forward picking off jabs, but expect Quillin to throw some bombs at Golovkin, sad the fight will never happen


LOL @ Quillin. Who's he beaten that Lemieux hasn't?

All Quillin does is posture & pose. He's got zero stamina, zero heart, has no creativity in his offence. He's just another athlete masquerading as a boxer.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> ShinyDiscoBall is not a bad troll, actually.


You fucking listen to me, I was in Cambodia when Pnom Pen fell to the Kmer Rouge, my sister is Cambodian and we grew up in Queensland. One of my close friends is Sam Colimban and two of my close friends are indian, our closest family friends are Sri Lankan and Dinesh Kanth, a Sri Lankan, is another family friend. I learned to fight fighting racist cunts both in red neck wonderland Queensland defending my sister and down here in Melbourne defending people I didn't even know. I want this piece of shit's details and fuck you if you enable him. If that's the case then you're a bigger piece of shit than he is and a total arsehole to boot.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@*Jay* @*Bernard Black* @*Mickey Donovan* @*Rorschach* @*Bogotazo* @*nufc_jay* please delete my account and all I've posted on here if you're going to let fuckwits like this and comagra run roughshod here. I want nothing to do with this, I'm out.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ref doesn't think it was lame


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Jay @Bernard Black @Mickey Donovan @Rorschach @Bogotazo @nufc_jay please delegate my account and all I've posted on here if you're going to let fuckwits like this and comagra run roughshod here. I want nothing to do with this, I'm out.


Delegate to whom?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Felix said:


> Delegate to whom?


*Delete.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> LOL @ Quillin. Who's he beaten that Lemieux hasn't?
> 
> All Quillin does is posture & pose. He's got zero stamina, zero heart, has no creativity in his offence. He's just another athlete masquerading as a boxer.


Quillen has good skills. I dont consider him elite but i'd favor him to easily walk through Cotto or Canelo, perhaps because he's a huge weight cutter as well. Lemieux doesn't look much better than Monroe and is probably worse than Murray also.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DBerry said:


> *Delete.


:yep

Couldn't resist, sorry.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

941jeremy said:


> Quillen has good skills. I dont consider him elite but i'd favor him to easily walk through Cotto or Canelo, perhaps because he's a huge weight cutter as well. Lemieux doesn't look much better than Monroe and is probably worse than Murray also.


 i noticed how ndam seemed to hurt lemieux with combos, even as lemieux was able to drop him whenever lemieux landed...it was clear lemieux had some defensive liabilities...and maybe not a great chin either. but this fight really exposed him as a very limited guy...how was he able to beat guys like ndam?...i don't think lemieux is really as bad as this fight made him look... he under-performed due the event being so big. it was his first major ppv event...he didn't have what it took to live up to this momentous occasion. he'd fight a lot more relaxed and focused without all the pressure and spotlight...he'd do much better.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, it's clear you a racist piece of shit....go fuck yourself you worthless loser.


It's clear to all that you're the racist here. And a ******.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

DBerry said:


> You fucking listen to me, I was in Cambodia when Pnom Pen fell to the Kmer Rouge, my sister is Cambodian and we grew up in Queensland. One of my close friends is Sam Colimban and two of my close friends are indian, our closest family friends are Sri Lankan and Dinesh Kanth, a Sri Lankan, is another family friend. I learned to fight fighting racist cunts both in red neck wonderland Queensland defending my sister and down here in Melbourne defending people I didn't even know. I want this piece of shit's details and fuck you if you enable him. If that's the case then you're a bigger piece of shit than he is and a total arsehole to boot.


:lol: You on the turps again, mate? How about we organise a fight between you and this racist bloke.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> :lol: You on the turps again, mate? How about we organise a fight between you and this racist bloke.


No, cunt, I am not on the turps. Racism is one of the most important things to me yet you like to make light of it. Good for you, bravo. You back up these ficking morons like the fucking moron you are and sooner or later you'll be left just with you pack of fucking morons. I'm currently in talks with a lawyer to have my entire post history erased from hete and will doy best to stop all I know from posting here.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah...i'm also the guy who said floyd would dominate pac...and ggg would never fight lara.


That's a real crystal ball you got there buddy.I'd like to think you weren't tliang for reasons tliang would understand.

Tell me,what is it that makes you think DBerry is a racist?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

DBerry said:


> No, cunt, I am not on the turps. Racism is one of the most important things to me yet you like to make light of it. Good for you, bravo. You back up these ficking morons like the fucking moron you are and sooner or later you'll be left just with you pack of fucking morons. I'm currently in talks with a lawyer to have my entire post history erased from hete and will doy best to stop all I know from posting here.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> That's a real crystal ball you got there buddy.I'd like to think you weren't tliang for reasons tliang would understand.
> 
> Tell me,what is it that makes you think DBerry is a racist?


a crystal ball?...really? my theory is that a lotta people are living in a world of surreality...that's gotta be the only explanation for some of the shit that gets posted on these boards.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> a crystal ball?...really? my theory is that a lotta people are living in a world of surreality...that's gotta be the only explanation for some of the shit that gets posted on these boards.


You could be right.Just because we're all paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.I see quite a lot of surreal stuff here the last few days.
My question though? Dale being racist?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> ok, mr. know-it-all, explain the reason a fighter, in top shape would gain 11 lbs in 24 hours. i mean, are you saying if ggg was to be able to dehydrate himself down to 153 1/2, you'd call him a jmw even after he gained back 15 lbs on fight night like canelo did in the fmj fight? use your fuckin brain, guy...ggg is a smw campaigning at a lower weight class in order to benefit from the 24 hour delay period.back in the day, when they had same-day weigh-ins he _*woulda HAD to compete at his natural weight, smw, or risk getting seriously hurt in the ring*_...not saying he's the only one who does it...they ALL take advantage of delay period...except for guys like fmj, broner, pac and jmm, etc.. fighters who are actually campaigning above their natural weight class.


http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html


Ward: 176
Dawson: 185


26_*2012-09-08*_
168Chad Dawson168*31** 1 0*Oracle Arena, Oakland, California, USA*W*TKO10/12











time: 2:45 referee: Steve Smoger judges: Julie Lederman, David Mendoza, Marshall Walker
WBC World super middleweight title (supervisor: Peter Stucki)
WBA Super World super middleweight title (supervisor: Robert Mack)
Dawson down in rds 3, 4 & 10 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_heavyweight


In amateur boxing, light heavyweight is a weight division above 165 pounds (75 kg) and up to 178 pounds (81 kg), falling between middleweight and heavyweight. In professional boxing, the division is above 168 pounds (76 kg) _*and up to 175 pounds (79 kg),

*_by your bizarre logic, andre ward shouldve been competing as a light heavyweight the last threee years

and yes, you are correct in that i know a shitload about boxing and thanks for acknowledging it

you would as well if youve been watching it for the last 30+years and the reason why ive thrown down mulitple cans of whoop-ass on all your clown flomo buddies


b


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @*Jay* @*Bernard Black* @*Mickey Donovan* @*Rorschach* @*Bogotazo* @*nufc_jay* please delete my account and all I've posted on here if you're going to let fuckwits like this and comagra run roughshod here. I want nothing to do with this, I'm out.


if you leave the forum then the racists have accomplished what they have set out to do.

just ignore them as there are only two or three that still exist here since floyd has retired.

proof positive that the ones that left werent here for boxing and they were only here to spew their racist hate because they cant do it with their co-workers or bosses at work as the menial jobs that they currently have are probably the only one that they can get.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DBerry said:


> @*Jay* @*Bernard Black* @*Mickey Donovan* @*Rorschach* @*Bogotazo* @*nufc_jay* please delete my account and all I've posted on here if you're going to let fuckwits like this and comagra run roughshod here. I want nothing to do with this, I'm out.


Put the bottle down, son. Who gets this upset over a few troll posts on the internet? :verysad


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html
> 
> 
> Ward: 176
> ...


so, are you saying that both ggg and ward are both lhw and therefore should be campaigning in the SAME weight class which is exactly what i been saying all along?...just to spell it out for you, mr know-it-all, if ggg comes in at 170 and ward comes in at 176, they're functionally in the same weight class according to your post, right?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> if you leave the forum then the racists have accomplished what they have set out to do.
> 
> just ignore them as there are only two or three that still exist here since floyd has retired.
> 
> proof positive that the ones that left werent here for boxing and they were only here to spew their racist hate because they cant do it with their co-workers or bosses at work as the menial job that they currently have is probably the only one that they can get.


 in due time, all the US boxing fans are gonna stop watching boxing anyway, just like we stopped watching wlad kllitchko fights...so, you guys will have this place all to yourself... and you can lick ggg's crack all day and all night uninterrupted to your heart's content
:happy


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, are you saying that both ggg and ward are both lhw and therefore should be campaigning in the SAME weight class which is exactly what i been saying all along?...just to spell it out for you, mr know-it-all, if ggg comes in at 170 and ward comes in at 176, _*they're functionally in the same weight class according to your post, right?*_


the diference of six pounds is close to the difference between the 160 and 168 weight class and justifies why ggg offered a 164 catchweight. golovkin also had a fight night weight of 168 when he fought proska and since ward has not, and has refused to give his fight night weight, after the dawson fight and is now a 172 pound fighter one could conlude that his fight night weight is now higher than the 176 that it was three years ago

as for your "functionality" theory a 176 pound fight, wards fight night weight three years ago, would actually be a cruiserweight fight so nice try on the semantics

*Gennady Golovkin VS Gregorz Proksa - Contested at Middleweight

Golovkin: 168
Proksa: 166

*


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> in due time, all the US boxing fans are gonna stop watching boxing anyway, just like we stopped watching wlad kllitchko fights...so, you guys will have this place all to yourself... and you can lick ggg's crack all day and all night uninterrupted to your heart's content
> :happy


whose licking gggs crack?

i just enjoy putting my foot in the ass of all the racists trolls here trying to disrupt a boxing forum

lmfao

gggs fight night weight is 170 so that makes him a smw even though he weighed in at 160 pounds the day before

you gotta be some kind of fuken stupid

that stupid being you


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> in due time, all the US boxing fans are gonna stop watching boxing anyway, just like we stopped watching wlad kllitchko fights...so, you guys will have this place all to yourself... and you can lick ggg's crack all day and all night uninterrupted to your heart's content
> :happy


wait what? Why would US boxing fans stop watching boxing when they are boxing fans. sounds stuipid as fuck.
:happy


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how about the fact that ggg is white?
> 
> when you have dumfuks saying that a 160, a mw who has theoretically never fought at 168 and weighs the same or less than 154s on fight night, is ducking a 168 then what you have is either a full retard flomo, a racists or in all likelihood a combination of both


GGG is a Eurasian.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> the diference of six pounds is close to the difference between the 160 and 168 weight class and justifies why ggg offered a 164 catchweight. golovkin also had a fight night weight of 168 when he fought proska and since ward has not, and has refused to give his fight night weight, after the dawson fight and is now a 172 pound fighter one could conlude that his fight night weight is now higher than the 176 that it was three years ago
> 
> as for your "functionality" theory a 176 pound fight, wards fight night weight three years ago, would actually be a cruiserweight fight so nice try on the semantics
> 
> ...


dude, i was referring to YOUR POST...the one that YOU POSTED, saying that lhw is between 165-178... so you could make your stupid point about ward being a lhw....now you're tryna make it look like I'M the one with the bogus logic? You fuckin moron. you're too stupid to debate me with your primitive brain. go back to the drawing board, come up with a sensible argument and try again.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Berliner said:


> wait what? Why would US boxing fans stop watching boxing when they are boxing fans. sounds stuipid as fuck.
> :happy


well, lemme explain, since you're not from the US. US fans are attracted to excitement in sports...for example, when tyson was champ, he had a HUGE US fan base...because he was exciting...however when wlad klitchsko showed up, US fans stopped watching heavyweight boxing...because wlad is so fuckin boring...people turned away from the sport....yes, they did. so much so, that even HBO stopped airing wlad's an witaly's fights. basically, hw boxing died in the US during wlads' era...only thing keeping it alive somewhat was fmj....but hw boxing is what carries the sport and fans were so uninspired by the sport and so uninterested in boxing at the hw level, americans don't even want to go into boxing anymore, which is why all the best US boxers are really football players. looks to me like ggg might be heading down the same path as wlad and them...which will drive more US fans away except for the odd deontay wilder fight.......i'm serious...it used to be a LOT of boxing chatrooms and message boards back in the day...all buzzing with excitement about tyson-lewis and hopkins-dlh, etc...but not anymore. it's really dried up because there's not so much interest in the sport. i predict in 5 years, you guys will have this forum all to yourselves and nary a US fight fan around to bother y'all


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, i was referring to YOUR POST...the one that YOU POSTED, saying that lhw is between 165-178... so you could make your stupid point about ward being a lhw....now you're tryna make it look like I'M the one with the bogus logic? You fuckin moron. you're too stupid to debate me with your primitive brain. go back to the drawing board, come up with a sensible argument and try again.


lmfao, 176 is a cruiserweight by theory to debunk your whole ggg and ward fight in the same weight class

there is a minimum six pound difference between ward and ggg in a best case scenario which is the same difference between jmw and mw

lmfao youre moronic

ggg weighs in at 160 pounds which makes him a middleweight

ward weighs in at 168 pounds which makes him a supermiddleweight

if ward were fighting as the same weight as ggg then he should have no problem weighing in at 160 the day before the fight

Lemieux weighed in at 175.4lbs, while Golovkin came in 10 pounds lighter at 165 pound


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

quincy k said:


> lmfao, 176 is a cruiserweight by theory to debunk your whole ggg and ward fight in the same weight class
> 
> there is a minimum six pound difference between ward and ggg in a beast case scenario which is the same difference between jmw and mw
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> :lol:


lmao

ggg is 170 pounds on fight night so you think hes a smw even though he weighed in at 160 the day before

you are one racist dumfuk clown flomo


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i predict in 5 years, you guys will have this forum all to yourselves and nary a US fight fan around to bother y'all


Good.
Still doesnt make sense. To me it sounds like you just describe causal sport fans and not a real boxing fan. A real boxing fan always will watch boxing because he is a fucking boxing fan.
Golovkin isnt boring anyway. Honestly you are probably the only one who compares Golovkin with Klitschko. It is fucking dumb. 
Anyway I stop to feed the troll.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, i was referring to YOUR POST...the one that YOU POSTED,_* saying that lhw is between 165-178*_... so you could make your stupid point about ward being a lhw....now you're tryna make it look like I'M the one with the bogus logic? You fuckin moron. you're too stupid to debate me with your primitive brain. go back to the drawing board, come up with a sensible argument and try again.


the link that i referenced states that 165 to 178 is the weight limits for lwh in the _*amatuers *_and its sad that i needed to provide you a link to inform you what the professional lhw division weight is

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_heavyweight

In _*amateur boxing*__*,*_ light heavyweight is a weight division above 165 pounds (75 kg) and up to 178 pounds . _*In *__*professional boxing*__*, *_the division is above 168 pounds (76 kg) and up to 175 pounds (79 kg), falling between super middleweight and cruiserweight.

do i need to describe for you the difference between professional boxing and amatuer boxing...where both andre ward and gennady golovkin, as professional boxers, would be classified as?

you are pretty much the dumbest guy here and its actually an insult to tiliang100 that he be compared to you, even though tiliang himself was thought of as one of the worst posters here


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Berliner said:


> Good.
> Still doesnt make sense. To me it sounds like you just describe causal sport fans and not a real boxing fan. A real boxing fan always will watch boxing because he is a fucking boxing fan.
> Golovkin isnt boring anyway. Honestly you are probably the only one who compares Golovkin with Klitschko. It is fucking dumb.
> Anyway I stop to feed the troll.


dude, I'm a real boxing fan...i love boxing. but i'm not gonna watch boxing if it's boring as shit...i'm not gonna watch just to say i watched. that's the reason i have NEVER watched a full sven ottke or sam soliman or felix sturm fight....i like boxing, but i'm not gonna watch boring shit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> _*dude, I'm a real boxing fan*_...i love boxing. but i'm not gonna watch boxing if it's boring as shit...i'm not gonna watch just to say i watched. that's the reason i have NEVER watched a full sven ottke or sam soliman or felix sturm fight....i like boxing, but i'm not gonna watch boring shit.


you are a real boxing fan?

you didnt even know that the light heavy weight division is from 168 to 175 pounds in the professional ranks

wtf?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, I'm a real boxing fan...i love boxing. but i'm not gonna watch boxing if it's boring as shit...i'm not gonna watch just to say i watched. that's the reason i have NEVER watched a full sven ottke or sam soliman or felix sturm fight....i like boxing, but i'm not gonna watch boring shit.


So you think that Golovkin is just boring to watch?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Berliner said:


> So you think that Golovkin is just boring to watch?


 he's had some exciting fights...but this last performance reminded me a lot of wlad k and his tedious shit.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i thought dudes were always criticizing fmj for his defensive style...saying he's not a real warrior and all that...now ggg goes out there and fights defensively for the most part and he's considered a great, smart fighter?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i thought dudes were always criticizing fmj for his defensive style...saying he's not a real warrior and all that...now ggg goes out there and fights defensively for the most part and he's considered a great, smart fighter?


Can you give me one fight where Floyd averaged 70 punches per round?
For a "defensive fighter" Gennady Golovkin is extremely active



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> he's had some exciting fights...but this last performance reminded me a lot of wlad k and his tedious shit.


Why?
Because Gennady is busy with the jab?
Because he punches hard?
His Asian genetics?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> Can you give me one fight where Floyd averaged 70 punches per round?
> For a "defensive fighter" Gennady Golovkin is extremely active
> 
> Why?
> ...


i explained before...there was something kinda monotonous about ggg's performance. very efficient though, and highly technical...just like wlad. it's not a criticism really...maybe it's just a matter of taste. as for floyd averaging 70 punches per round, i don't think so...i'm usually not watching to see how many punches a guy throws...i like quality over quantity. quality is a lot more exciting...but i do think ggg was fighting somewhat defensively for the most part...and all you hear is praise for him...floyd fights defensively and dominates guys that outweigh him by 15-25 lbs and he's called boring and "not a warrior"...not complaining...i mean, it's fine people feel that way....i'm just making an observation.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DBerry said:


> I'm currently in talks with a lawyer to have my entire post history erased from hete and will doy best to stop all I know from posting here.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The moderators should move this thread to the "ESB worthy" forum.



I coulda' SWORN I left that place. :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> Delegate to whom?


:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, I'm a real boxing fan...i love boxing. but i'm not gonna watch boxing if it's boring as shit...i'm not gonna watch just to say i watched. that's the reason i have NEVER watched a full sven ottke or sam soliman or felix sturm fight....i like boxing, but i'm not gonna watch boring shit.


I'm the same.I keep hearing about this McCallum dude and his fights with ***** Kalambu and James Toney.
Fuck sitting through that shit.Give me Kirkland-Angulo any time.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i thought dudes were always criticizing fmj for his defensive style...saying he's not a real warrior and all that...now ggg goes out there and fights defensively for the most part and he's considered a great, smart fighter?


Dude, whose alt are you? If you can't see the difference between Floyd's defensive style and GGG's "defensive", then I wonder how much of a fan you are. Floyd's happy to coast to a UD with the bare minimum of contact. Golovkin dominated and broke down his guy. Massive difference. He also showed...ah, why am I bothering when you're trolling this hard?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Dude, whose alt are you? If you can't see the difference between Floyd's defensive style and GGG's "defensive", then I wonder how much of a fan you are. Floyd's happy to coast to a UD with the bare minimum of contact. Golovkin dominated and broke down his guy. Massive difference. He also showed...ah, why am I bothering when you're trolling this hard?


I think some of you are being harsh just because you don't like Floyd.
Defence is defence and if you don't let go of the "0" then what does it matter.
Guy's making relevant points but everyone's choosing not to see the wood for the bees.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@ShinyDiscoBall are you my boy @Oneshot?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Felix said:


> Dude, whose alt are you? If you can't see the difference between Floyd's defensive style and GGG's "defensive", then I wonder how much of a fan you are. Floyd's happy to coast to a UD with the bare minimum of contact. Golovkin dominated and broke down his guy. Massive difference. He also showed...ah, why am I bothering when you're trolling this hard?


 yeah, yeah, it's always "different" when it's your guy, huh? FMJ fought the most ferocious, aggressive sluggers in 5 weight classes....many of them coming in 1-3 divisions higher than him on fight night. he neutralized them all with his brilliant defense and counter-punching and gets called "coasting". ggg fights a guy who basically melted down before the fight and jabs his way to an easy ko victory and gets called "dominant"...but hey, that's boxing. it reminds me of how guys like tyson and liston would get called "savage brutes" while marciano was called "a great knockout artist."


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> @*ShinyDiscoBall* are you my boy @*Oneshot*?


i'm not anybody's alt...never heard of oneshot or tilang or any of these people y'all talkin bout. if i remind y'all of them, all that tells me is there's a lotta fight fans who feel the same way i do about certain things in boxing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So dale lost the plot then?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

One to watch said:


> So dale lost the plot then?


He's fucking done, son. Full on nervous breakdown after TrollingDiscoBall called him a racist.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, yeah, it's always "different" when it's your guy, huh? FMJ fought the most ferocious, aggressive sluggers in 5 weight classes....many of them coming in 1-3 divisions higher than him on fight night. he neutralized them all with his brilliant defense and counter-punching and gets called "coasting". ggg fights a guy who basically melted down before the fight and jabs his way to an easy ko victory and gets called "dominant"...but hey, that's boxing. it reminds me of how guys like tyson and liston would get called "savage brutes" while marciano was called "a great knockout artist."


"Melted down before the fight"? Fuck off with such utter tripe. The difference is night and day. And as for Mayweather fighting all the "most ferocious, aggressive sluggers"... Margarito. Williams. Hell, even a nearer-prime Mosley or Cotto.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So dale lost the plot then?


This is my only issue with Shiny who seems to have a grasp on the sport most of you guys don't.

Dale is upset because he suffered genuine childhood trauma because of racism.
That aside,I've asked Shiny to show me proof as I PM'd Dale to say that if I get proof he's a racist,I'm meeting him in Bangkok next month to put it straight.
He can bring his considerable fighting experience,I will bring a considerable bag of goodies from a little stall I frequent on the Silom Road.
But I need proof.

And @Felix I'm not sure where you're from dude but your (lack of) knowledge of boxing leads me to believe you're from Belgium or Sweden.
Go and read up on those guys you say Floyd avoided.They've got more "L's" than Llanelli.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yeah, yeah, it's always "different" when it's your guy, huh? FMJ fought the most ferocious, aggressive sluggers in 5 weight classes....many of them coming in 1-3 divisions higher than him on fight night. he neutralized them all with his brilliant defense and counter-punching and gets called "coasting". ggg fights a guy who basically melted down before the fight and jabs his way to an easy ko victory and gets called "dominant"...but hey, that's boxing. it reminds me of how guys like tyson and liston would get called "savage brutes" while marciano was called "a great knockout artist."


Like Ali said;"No chin* ever called me a nicca"


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

PityTheFool said:


> Like Ali said;"No chin* ever called me a nicca"


:lol::lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Felix said:


> "Melted down before the fight"? Fuck off with such utter tripe. The difference is night and day. And as for Mayweather fighting all the "most ferocious, aggressive sluggers"... Margarito. Williams. Hell, even a nearer-prime Mosley or Cotto.


yes, the difference is night and day...you hate floyd (most likely because he's black) and you love ggg. that's all you gotta say dude... I'm not gonna hold it against you if you just be honest about it....nobody on these boards even gives a shit if those are your reasons....just quit with the double standards bullshit....no future in frontin.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> This is my only issue with Shiny who seems to have a grasp on the sport most of you guys don't.
> 
> Dale is upset because he suffered genuine childhood trauma because of racism.
> That aside,I've asked Shiny to show me proof as I PM'd Dale to say that if I get proof he's a racist,I'm meeting him in Bangkok next month to put it straight.
> ...


Llanelli? The Italian dude?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Llanelli? The Italian dude?


Now I know you're taking the piss.The only Italian things I've mentioned are Rocky II and ***** Kalombo.
You ain't fooling nobody pal.Scandanavian Nazi prick!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> yes, the difference is night and day...you hate floyd (most likely because he's black) and you love ggg. that's all you gotta say dude... I'm not gonna hold it against you if you just be honest about it....nobody on these boards even gives a shit if those are your reasons....just quit with the double standards bullshit....no future in frontin.


Shit. You gots me, boss. :rolleyes

Perhaps you're really not an alt, as you seem to have absolutely no idea of my character if you think I'm a horrid racist who only supports white boxers. I like Cotto, and he's practically black.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Felix said:


> Shit. You gots me, boss. :rolleyes
> 
> Perhaps you're really not an alt, as you seem to have absolutely no idea of my character if you think I'm a horrid racist who only supports white boxers. I like Cotto, and he's practically black.


 dude, i really don't care if you are or not...i'm a fight fan, not a psychologist. nobody cares if you are or not...i just don't like to waste time debating people who pretend to hold a viewpoint for a certain reason, when in reality, there's a whole different agenda behind their views. that's a waste of my precious time....if you have certain personal reasons to dislike floyd, just be honest and we can both avoid hours and hours of wasted time on these boards.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Now I know you're taking the piss.The only Italian things I've mentioned are Rocky II and ***** Kalombo.
> You ain't fooling nobody pal.Scandanavian Nazi prick!


Rocky 2 he fought the black guy from Star Wars; he wasn't Italian! :gsg


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, i really don't care if you are or not...i'm a fight fan, not a psychologist. nobody cares if you are or not...i just don't like to waste time debating people who pretend to hold a viewpoint for a certain reason, when in reality, there's a whole different agenda behind their views. that's a waste of my precious time....if you have certain personal reasons to dislike floyd, just be honest and we can both avoid hours and hours of wasted time on these boards.


You haven't wasted any time 'cause you've not presented anything worth debating. :theretherebogo


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Rocky 2 he fought the black guy from Star Wars; he wasn't Italian! :gsg


Bullshit! Adrian's Italian and the little guy in the gym Rocky sparred is Hispanic or Italian.
Showing your true colours now Adolf.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Bullshit! Adrian's Italian and the little guy in the gym Rocky sparred is Hispanic or Italian.
> Showing your true colours now Adolf.


:conf All these Italians look the same to me. :deal


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, i really don't care if you are or not..._*i'm a fight fan,*_ not a psychologist. nobody cares if you are or not...i just don't like to waste time debating people who pretend to hold a viewpoint for a certain reason, when in reality, there's a whole different agenda behind their views. that's a waste of my precious time....if you have certain personal reasons to dislike floyd, just be honest and we can both avoid hours and hours of wasted time on these boards.


lmfao a fight fan that does not even know that the light heavyweight weight limit is 175 pounds and thinks that since golovkin weighs 170 pounds on fight night that makes him a 168 pound super middle weight even though he weighed in a the day prior at 160 pounds?

you are a flomo

a dumfuk clown flomo

a racists dumfuk clown flomo

and now a _*banned *_racists dumfuk clown flomo

its bad enough being a racists but one must be truly pathtetic to be a racists that needs to resort to a boxing forum to spread his racist hate to anyone that is not black


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> So in your opinion it's impossible to be a fan of both or at least appreciate what Golovkin does in the ring if you're a fan of Mayweather? Sounds pretty fucking idiotic to me. :yep


In my opinion, if you are a fan of the sport you should be able to appreciate GGG and Mayweather equally. They are both brilliant at what they do. I agree that it's idiotic... but this is from observation of this and other forums. Staunch supporters of Mayweather are typically unjustifiably critical of GGG and usually find something negative to say about him way before they show him any respect. It's both irritating and funny at the same time.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

This was the real sweet science. Not no amateur running and hardly punching some call prize fighting aka boxing.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Felix said:


> I like Cotto, and he's practically black.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kalash said:


>


:lol: It was a bit of an in-joke, trolling the troll.


----------

